#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Για το Ρεκόρ Γκίνες!

## seismic

Η απάντησή μου σε όσους αμφισβήτησαν την πατέντα μου.
Μάστορας έγραψε  Scientific Research σε ξένο ακαδημαικό περιοδικό με κριτές και έγινε το  πρώτο θέμα  του περιοδικού όλων των εποχών σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο.
Αν αυτό δεν είναι για ρεκόρ Γκίνες τότε τι είναι? 
http://www.scirp.org/journal/Hottest...?JournalID=788
The Ultimate Anti-Seismic System

----------


## Xάρης

Χαίρομαι για σένα.
Εκεί θα πρέπει να διοχετεύεις την ενέργειά σου και όχι σε ελληνικά φόρουμ και ατέρμονες συζητήσεις με αμφισβητίες της εφεύρεσής σου.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

> Χαίρομαι για σένα.
> Εκεί θα πρέπει να διοχετεύεις την ενέργειά σου και όχι σε ελληνικά φόρουμ και ατέρμονες συζητήσεις με αμφισβητίες της εφεύρεσής σου.


 Φίλε Χάρη έχεις προσφέρει στα φόρουμ περισσότερη επιστήμη από οποιοδήποτε άλλον.
Εγώ έμαθα από εσένα και από άλλα μέλη πάρα πολλά και σε ευχαριστώ! Το ότι γράφω στα φόρουμ το κάνω πρώτα για να μάθω την στάθμη της σημερινής τεχνολογίας των αντισεισμικών κατασκευών και κατά δεύτερον να μπορώ μετά να εξηγήσω με τεχνικούς όρους τι έχω κάνει εγώ. Εγώ χαίρομαι για εσένα που είσαι απλός και μεγάλος επιστήμονας χωρίς να έχεις καβαλήσει το καλάμι. Μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι στα φόρουμ την έρευνα για το νέον και την συνεργασία σε πρώτο πλάνο. Θα κερδίζαμε όλοι. Δεν ξέρω αν εγώ σας έδωσα κάτι νέον... πάντως εγώ πείρα πολλά από εσάς. Σε ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

